# hello



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

hello am new here! my name's Tania, am 21 & have 2 cat's called Sparkle & Glamorous!

am also getting a bengal, that will be called Candee on thursday, also in march, am getting a white snow bengal that will be called Snowy!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome Tania! I'm sure you're excited about getting a new cat. 
I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

thankyou!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I just checked out their pictures - you sure picked purrfect names for them! :heart


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

yeh thanks, Sparkle's name came to me, as soon as i saw her hehe!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Tania, you have some pretty kitties there


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties you got there! :wink:


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

hehe, thanks for all the welcome


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! kittys are beautiful!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Tania! Pretty kitties!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

that's cute sparkle and glamarous i'm pretty sure your cats are princesses just like mine are. :heart 
whenever i go shopping, i buy more things for my cat than for myself. ): but i can't help it i just love my kitties!


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

i'd say they were more like queens, than anything else!


----------

